# Where is your favourite place in France?



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

Hoping this summer to leave the shores of Britain for the first time in the van.  I have already had some excellent advice but some comments made me realise how much experience there is between all you folks out there.  So I was wondering where your favourite place is in France and why?


----------



## The laird (Feb 13, 2018)

We luv carnag (Carnac)
Port  st,philbert also
Oh epergney


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 13, 2018)

So many places it's almost impossible to pick one! St Cirq Lapopie ticks a lot of boxes - pretty village, aire (and campsite for those who prefer) on the banks of the river Lot. We do like visiting the Plus Beaux Villages - pretty villages. They never disappoint.

Map of the most beautiful villages of France | Les plus beaux villages de France - Site officiel


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2018)

I always usually say Provence in these threads but there are many other regions I love also.  Provence just has it all though and is a proper summer playground.  Cote D'Azur is mad but stunning. Luberon and Vaucluse (A Year in Provence) are just laid back and stunning, Lac St Croix and the Verdon Gorges (amazing) and of course the Alps (Well some of them).  We spent most of last summer there and we nearly always end up there every year. 

Having said that. Pyrenees, Brittany, Haute-Savoie, Jura, Ardeche, Lot, Dordogne, Tarn all take some beating.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Feb 13, 2018)

Impossible to choose a favourite place in France - so many marvellous places. France is the most motor home friendly country in Europe with numerous free or low cost aires de camping car. The coast can be a bit crowded in summer.


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

barryd said:


> I always usually say Provence in these threads but there are many other regions I love also.  Provence just has it all though and is a proper summer playground.  Cote D'Azur is mad but stunning. Luberon and Vaucluse (A Year in Provence) are just laid back and stunning, Lac St Croix and the Verdon Gorges (amazing) and of course the Alps (Well some of them).  We spent most of last summer there and we nearly always end up there every year.
> 
> Having said that. Pyrenees, Brittany, Haute-Savoie, Jura, Ardeche, Lot, Dordogne, Tarn all take some beating.



Thank you I can see I may need more than one visit!  How many years until I can retire???


----------



## Makzine (Feb 13, 2018)

That's simple just a one word answer FRANCE :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 13, 2018)

Almost anywhere inland and in particular the Pyrenees and the Alps   :dance:     the coastal areas get too crowded for us       :scared:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2018)

Provence, particularly Alpes De Haute and Alpes Maritime tick all my boxes, but there are many other stunning areas too, again already listed in other posts. If you really want to get away from crowds, the Volcan d’ Auvergne and especially the Livradois Forez regions are virtually empty and well worth a little explore. Once in a while set sat nav for shortest route, you won’t get anywhere fast, but you’ll see what many miss. 
If you want seaside and beaches you just have to live with more crowds. Yeah, more then enough for loads of holidays.


----------



## jann (Feb 13, 2018)

I agree that France is good in most places,but to narrow it down.
Not much time Brittany
Plenty of time Provence


----------



## n brown (Feb 13, 2018)

Provence for me too.we lived in a village perche near Nyons for a while and never tired of exploring in the van. plenty of other nice areas all over of course


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2018)

Picking a favourite part of France is a real difficulty , the country having 3 coast lines, 2 mountain ranges and everything between is a big ask. Food varies one part to the other, so I suppose I like all of it.

One place not mentioned is the Ile d' Oleron I love it there, I don't think it is typical France a bit of an Islander mentality going on but nevertheless I can think of worse places in the world. 

Ironically one of the few difficult places to wild, the one occasion I have witnessed the police moving folk on but a little municipal campsite, clean and shaded pitches, scoffing oysters, sun on your back ( St Georges near Boyardville) 

Mainstream France I think I would re visit the Pyreenees .stunning ,breathtaking a vista on every turn.

A lot mention the COte D'azur lived there for 12 months in Frejus , So St Tropez, Monaco, Nice Grasse etc great places for a day out ...the hidden jewel of the area is Lac du cassian .....A bit like Woodhead but with Sun .!!

As you can see a difficult question 


Channa


----------



## Tbear (Feb 14, 2018)

Go to the local French tourist office which unlike the English ones are normally open during office hours. The are all run by very pretty, intelligent young ladies that really know their stuff. All you have to do is TRY and speak a little French. They will give you relevant and up to date ideas on what the locals like to see and do. Normally they will give good tips on where to park as well.

Richard


----------



## suneye (Feb 14, 2018)

channa said:


> Picking a favourite part of France is a real difficulty , the country having 3 coast lines, 2 mountain ranges and everything between is a big ask. Food varies one part to the other, so I suppose I like all of it.
> 
> One place not mentioned is the Ile d' Oleron I love it there, I don't think it is typical France a bit of an Islander mentality going on but nevertheless I can think of worse places in the world.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I'm hoping to go to Bordeaux so Il d'orleon could go on my list.  Lots of suggestions for the South coast, not sure about going there in August, will it be too hot and too crowded?  Better saved for a spring trip?  I don't mind the heat but might cook in transit!


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2018)

Favourite area for us is Provence. The Lavender Fields Also the Verdon Gorge .Aires at Moustiers at the bottom & Castellane at the top. Plenty of the MBV's already mentioned to visit


----------



## barryd (Feb 14, 2018)

channa said:


> Picking a favourite part of France is a real difficulty , the country having 3 coast lines, 2 mountain ranges and everything between is a big ask. Food varies one part to the other, so I suppose I like all of it.
> 
> One place not mentioned is the Ile d' Oleron I love it there, I don't think it is typical France a bit of an Islander mentality going on but nevertheless I can think of worse places in the world.
> 
> ...



Just shows how we like different places.  Been to Ile d' Oleron a couple of times as Mrs D's Grandfather is buried there but think its flat and dull.  Plenty of Aires now of course and its really popular.  I think its anywhere flat for us that we dont tend to like.  Im probably in a minority though as its clearly a popular place.

Suneye.  We were on the Cote D'azur in the last two weeks of August last summer but we stay inland away from the busy places but we have a scooter.  I would avoid it like the plague peak season unless you have some kind of secondary transport.  Its never normally scorching hot but it was the last weeks of August last year.  Nice 28-29 right on the coast but driving inland to where we were staying it topped 38c for about a week which is unusual.  There were loads of fires last year. Come September as we moved west round the Med coast towards the Pyrenees it changed dramatically and it was the worst September I can remember.   Its normally just about right.  Atlantic coast around Biarittz is generally a bit cooler but hot enough.


----------



## oppy (Feb 14, 2018)

Sue and I are off to France early March and arriving at Ouistreham in the evening of the 13th March on our way to Landivy. Because my night vision is not particularly good, can anyone recommend a stopover point half an hour ish from the port
Thanks Friends
Peter


----------



## oppy (Feb 14, 2018)

Please


----------



## witzend (Feb 14, 2018)

oppy said:


> at Ouistreham in the evening of the 13th March , can anyone recommend a stopover point half an hour ish from the port  Thanks Friends Peter



Can't recommend but have a look HERE Very close to the Port


----------



## Tbear (Feb 15, 2018)

May not help you Oppy but newbies to France like Suneye might like to try the big Aires such as Honfleur. It is not cheap and is prone to overcrowding but as there are many other like minded people there, great chance to meet up with them and learn lots. You may even find a travel buddy for a day or two, just to get you started and give you confidence.

Honfleur itself is well worth a visit.

Richard


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 15, 2018)

*Enuff of the sensible helpful replies !*

Time for a silly one

Canterbury P&R

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

France is great only disadvantage...TOO MUCH CHOICE !


----------



## oppy (Feb 15, 2018)

Tbear said:


> May not help you Oppy but newbies to France like Suneye might like to try the big Aires such as Honfleur. It is not cheap and is prone to overcrowding but as there are many other like minded people there, great chance to meet up with them and learn lots. You may even find a travel buddy for a day or two, just to get you started and give you confidence.
> 
> Honfleur itself is well worth a visit.
> 
> Richard



Fortunately I'm not a France newby, but amongst my health issues I have, over the last couple of years, developed extremely poor night vision, which is why I asked for a suggestion. The farm in Landivy is generally our start off point, but when I went over last autumn I realised that really it wasn't the best idea to drive in the dark.


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 15, 2018)

Over the last 10 years we have visited many places using Aires in the main. Picking one is difficult but I guess the vineyard at Blaye is probably the best with Autoire a close second. The vineyard is by a Chateau that does excellent lunches, 16a elec free and walking distance to Blaye that has a Citadel. Autoire is located south of Brive La  Gaillarde in a valley with a waterfall at one end. A beautiful Beau Village having local wines, dried mushrooms shop and inexpensive restaurant at the hotel.


----------



## robandsue (Feb 15, 2018)

One place i always liked was Conque. lovely little town up the mountains with an enormous Cathedral. Havent a clue how they built it, but its a beautiful spot.


----------



## Morphology (Feb 15, 2018)

oppy said:


> Sue and I are off to France early March and arriving at Ouistreham in the evening of the 13th March on our way to Landivy. Because my night vision is not particularly good, can anyone recommend a stopover point half an hour ish from the port
> Thanks Friends
> Peter



More like an hour from Ouistream, but the Air at Guilberville is a good stopover just off the A84

Google Maps

48.987280, -0.950560

Morph


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Feb 15, 2018)

witzend said:


> Can't recommend but have a look HERE Very close to the Port



Use this aire each time we travel - never a hitch and not far to walk to a selection of reasonable eateries.


----------



## oppy (Feb 15, 2018)

Morphology said:


> More like an hour from Ouistream, but the Air at Guilberville is a good stopover just off the A84
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



Thank you, but our initial destination is only an hour and a half from the port, so we are looking for a spot that we can kinda fall off the boat into, but thanks for taking the trouble.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 16, 2018)

oppy said:


> Thank you, but our initial destination is only an hour and a half from the port, so we are looking for a spot that we can kinda fall off the boat into, but thanks for taking the trouble.



In that case, your lordship, have you considered the aire at Ouistreham?  My recollection is that it has had mixed reviews, but it is right by the ferry terminal.


----------



## witzend (Feb 16, 2018)

TJBi said:


> In that case, your lordship, have you considered the aire at Ouistreham?  My recollection is that it has had mixed reviews, but it is right by the ferry terminal.



Thats the one I gave the link to and Morph commented on above


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 17, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Time for a silly one
> 
> Canterbury P&R
> 
> ...


Use it every time we go to France by eorotunnel and will be there on the 6th March. Can get an early train and early start. Coming back we use Montreuil sur Mer as its away from Calais , free and close to town centre


----------



## Poacher (Feb 20, 2018)

One place we love is Brantôme on a Friday morning which is market day.  Walking around whilst devouring a punnet of fresh strawberries is hard to beat - my wife is easily pleased!


----------

